# Wanna see me on TV?



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Local TV aired a really nice story on us this year. Short but nice.

Here's a link:
http://kfor.com/

If you go now ( 10/30), Our story is on the front page just scroll down to the pic of me with a skeleton.

If they take it down from there, you will have to go to 'Home' and click 'Great State'..

I thought they put together a pretty good story. What do you think?

Notice the shirt I'm wearing........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looking good slimy!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Very cool...so have you gone to buy extra candy since the broadcast? You're probably going to need it. Nice plug with the T-shirt

BTW: I had to use the great state link from home page to find it.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice story. Thats the kind of coverage I wish for.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations. Looks like alot of folks are getting recognition this year. Way to go!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

They made it a really nice story  Lots of good details about the props and you guys. I also like that you laugh through the whole thing too  The friendly face behind the spookiness!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey well done. Great publicity....and I agree, I hope you bought lots of extra candy....


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Slimy....I hate you, and I have your address! 

great news story! Congratulations.....get ready to be swamped tomorrow night!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great coverage and.......*WOOT!!! You're wearing your HauntForum t-shirt!!!*


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice piece, great exposure. Congrats. Very nice display also!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats Slimy
Nice Video piece


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Sweet!! Nice job Slimy.. Hope you have car loads of candy ready.. your really going to need it.. and btw.. nice of you to wear you HF shirt.. hehehehe..


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Two things surprised me about this piece: I laughed like a maniac during the whole thing, and , damn, I DO sound like a red neck.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Finally saw it*

had to sweet talk the IT guy to come update my mac so I could watch your video. Looks like great haunt!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*slimy that was so nice! They did a really great job on you! I loved your haunt (especially the skeleton rock band). I'm curious...how did this effect your Halloween? Did a lot of people see it? I hope Halloween was great for you.*


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I went from 350 tot's last year to almost 800 this year. 

I guess a few people saw it.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Wow!!! I guess so!*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Just saw the piece. You and Amy looked great. I'm so happy you are getting such coverage and so many tots. I don't know about the *******, but you sure sounded like an Okie, and I say that proudly.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Jeeez..how the hell did I miss this thread?? Excellent job man! Way to promote the forum too..Congrats on the press coverage. You did us all proud!


----------

